# Fonseca Habana Seleccion Invictos Cigar Review - interesting and enjoyable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

As others have mentioned these are kind of old school in a good way. The construction was excellent which led to a good even burn that stayed cool...

Read the full review here: Fonseca Habana Seleccion Invictos Cigar Review - interesting and enjoyable


----------

